# SIP Power Toos



## David S (1 Jan 2012)

I am considering purchasing a SIP pillar drill and SIP disk and belt sander. Anyone have an experience of SIP products?


----------



## RogerP (1 Jan 2012)

I have a SIP 01454 P/T it seems very strong and well built, it has given good service over a number of years. That said the vast majority of the various brands are far eastern imports made from similar mix 'n match components put together with sightly differing specifications and paint jobs


----------



## David S (1 Jan 2012)

Thanks Roger


----------



## jmc67 (1 Jan 2012)

I hope they are good - I've got one of their bandsaws coming in the new year


----------



## RogerP (1 Jan 2012)

jmc67":2wg94jr0 said:


> I hope they are good - I've got one of their bandsaws coming in the new year


It will be if you discard the blade that comes with it and get one from Ian at Tuff Saws. If you are unsure what you need for the type of work you want to do with the bandsaw give Ian a ring (or email) and he will advise you.


----------



## woodstainwilly (1 Jan 2012)

David S":2i7dk3uy said:


> I am considering purchasing a SIP pillar drill and SIP disk and belt sander. Anyone have an experience of SIP products?


I know nothing about the sander or the drill but I have a SIP
planer/thickneser and it gives me good results every time.
Willy.


----------



## thomvic (1 Jan 2012)

I have a SIP sliding mitre saw and a SIP 14" HD Bandsaw - both very good when you put decent blades onto them (I found Ian at Tuffsaws very helpful. The bandsaw was already good but (thanks to Santa Clause) I have improved it further by replacing the rip fence with a Kreg version - brilliant!

Richard


----------



## Losos (1 Jan 2012)

David S":2i54zo3c said:


> I am considering purchasing a SIP pillar drill and SIP disk and belt sander. Anyone have an experience of SIP products?



Is the pilar drill you are considering the one which has a 'moveable' head :?: I would like to get one of those so if you go ahead *please* post your thoughts when it's installed.


----------



## Eric The Viking (2 Jan 2012)

I have a SIP bandsaw (12") and a SIP MIG set (120A). The MIG wire feed speed isn't reliable (they all do that sir!), but if by some magic you get it right, it welds well (good current control).

The bandsaw is great. OPJ had it before me and fettled it, as have I, and I'm really happy with it for the time being. 

I also have a SIP dovetail jig, which I can't get working well. It's like all those of a certain type, but really cheaply made. I regret buying it and wouldn't have another.

So it all seems a bit mixed really.


----------



## ben (23 Jan 2012)

hi i have a few s i p tools air compresser belt/disc sander thicknesser and i think your hard pressed 2 beat them when it comes to perfomance when you consider the cost! the compresser is 8/9years old i use it most weeks for work (fencing) and its never bin in the shop for repear or mist a beat!
ben


----------



## powertools (24 Jan 2012)

Losos":lh0imsu0 said:


> David S":lh0imsu0 said:
> 
> 
> > I am considering purchasing a SIP pillar drill and SIP disk and belt sander. Anyone have an experience of SIP products?
> ...




I have an SIP radial pillar drill ( moveable head ) and am very pleased with it but SIP no longer sell them.


----------



## Lowlife (24 Jan 2012)

I bought one of their benchtop planers last month, just for small stuff at home, when I turned it on first time I got a faceful of shattered plastic, luckily I was wearing glasses at the time even though I wasn't machining anything!

It turned out to be the plastic shroud that surrounds the cutter head and carries away the waste, part of the built in extraction system, it had somehow caught in the cutter and was shredded. I also found the infeed and outfeed tables weren't parallel, the manual is very light on info and doesn't tell you how to adjust this, if it is indeed adjustable.

I phoned them and their tech guy was very helpful, he admitted he didn't know much about the machine though and arranged to have it collected by courier and returned to them. That was three weeks ago now, when I contacted them to see what was happening they said they had received it and it was in the queue to be inspected, it seems they have had quite a lot of machines returned after Xmas and are working their way through them.


----------



## Cegidfa (27 Jan 2012)

Hello David,

I don't have a SIP p/d, but I do have the Jet 16SPD/3MT floor mounted pillar drill, which, to date, has performed well - with no vices...accept the one that came with it.  
It is well worth going to see whatever you decide on, as I found that I didn't like the Record p/d when going through the motions of using it. 
The Jet has a depth stop which is very handy for repeat drillings. HTH.

Regards....Dick.


----------



## thomvic (27 Jan 2012)

Not a pillar drill or a belt sander but the SIP 01918 10" Table Saw has a very favourable review in the February "The Woodworker." Only £140 too.

Richard


----------



## mind_the_goat (27 Jan 2012)

I have a little SIP bench mounted pillar drill. Don't expect to use the depth stop or chuck guard to last, and mine also had a wobbly chuck. Check the speed settings ,if it's small one they don't seem to go very slow. Still, it does what it's meant to do, spins a piece of twisted metal and moves it up down. For a cheap tool it's fine.


----------

